# 1. Recording of 120 Canons and Fugues by A.A.Klengel online



## IvanP (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow! Great job!

Thks for sharing


----------



## fahl5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Hannes and IvanP for your kind reaction. :D 
fahl5


----------

